# إطلاق أول قمر صناعي بتكنولوجيا مصرية نهاية العام الجاري



## amirengineer (6 يوليو 2011)

محمد الخولي
Tue, 05/07/2011 - 19:19


انتهت الدكتورة أمل زكى، أستاذ بالهيئة القومية للاستشعار عن بعد وبحوث الفضاء، من تنفيذ أول قمر صناعى مصرى مصمم بتكنولوجيا النانو، بمشاركة مجموعة من المهندسين المصريين وبتمويل من الاتحاد الأوروبى تحت إشراف برنامج البحوث والتنمية والابتكار بوزارة البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا.

ووصفت الدكتورة أمل زكى المشروع الذى أنجزه مجموعة من الخبراء المصريين بأنه عمل مصرى رائع فى مجال الأقمار الصناعية وهو كاف لإثبات أن المصريين لديهم قدرة على صنع التكنولوجيا المتعلقة بهم. وقالت إنه من المقرر أن يتم إطلاق القمر فى ديسمبر، وأضافت: «مدار هذا القمر يتراوح بين 600 و700 كيلو متر، ويقوم بتصوير الأراضى المصرية ويستخدم فى استخدام الصور لتوظيفها فى عملية الاستشعار عن بعد وأغراض متعددة، ويكون التحكم واستقبال البيانات بالمحطة الأرضية التى تم تصميمها بالمشروع للعمل بمركز التشغيل الفضائى بالقاهرة الجديدة».
قمر صناعي مصري


----------

